# Curious



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

While I was metal detecting I found an old Pepsi bottle it had frozen water in it after thawing I noticed something in bottle it was a glass syringe. Did some reading about it but not sure if it worth anything. Can anyone help?


----------



## embe (Jan 4, 2020)

That's kinda concerning.  Ew.  Could have been used for a wide variety of who-knows-what.  If you decide to keep the bottle I'd attempt to sterilize the heck out of it, but that's just me.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 4, 2020)

Read something about the glass syringe in a unopened Pepsi bottle with syringe in it


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm confused. Was the bottle opened or no?  I wouldn't pick up anything that has a syringe in it. Wasn't used for anything good. I see them in the woods all the time.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I'm confused. Was the bottle opened or no?  I wouldn't pick up anything that has a syringe in it. Wasn't used for anything good. I see them in the woods all the time.


It turned out to b an old glass dropper


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> It turned out to b an old glass dropper


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 6, 2020)

Crashcoarce said:


> It turned out to b an old glass dropper


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 6, 2020)

At least it wasn't a newer one!


----------

